# Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre



## debalz (9. Mai 2014)

*Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Apple bereitet offenbar die Übernahme des Musikspezialisten Beats vor. Bieten will Apple den Berichten zufolge etwa 3,2 Milliarden Dollar. Die Firma Beats machte nach eigenen Angaben im  vergangenen Jahr rund 1,2 Milliarden Dollar Umsatz.Neben den bekannten Kopfhörern verkauft Beats auch Musik über einen eigenen Streaming-Dienst. Die Übernahme von Beats wäre der größte Einkauf der Firmengeschichte von Apple. Beats war bis Ende 2013 Partner des Apple-Konkurrenten HTC. Dieser zog sich nach schlechten Verkaufszahlen der mit Beats Audio beworbenen HTC Smartphones jedoch wieder zurück.

Apple bietet angeblich 3,2 Milliarden Dollar für Kopfhörer-Firma Beats | heise online
Übernahme: Apple greift nach Beats | ZEIT ONLINE
Beats by Dr. Dre: Apple plant größten Kauf seiner Geschichte - Wirtschaft - Süddeutsche.de

Eigene Meinung: Weder die Kopfhörer noch der Streamingdienst von Beats sind von höchster Qualität und widersprechen dem Credo der Firma Apple. Möglicherweise ist dies ein weiterer Schritt von Apple auf dem Weg zu einem "normalen" Großkonzern. Große Innovationen kamen in letzter Zeit auch eher von anderen Firmen (z.B. Spotify)


----------



## marvinj (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Hmm...
Gut das ich die Dinger nicht habe und wegen des Preises auch nie wollte. Aber das passt klasse zu Apple


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Der war jetzt unter die Gürtellinie.


----------



## MyArt (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Naja... es geht hier ja vor allem um den Streaming-Dienst...

Warum Appel da so ein Mist kaufen will versteh ich jedoch nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Vielleicht haben die ein interessantes Patent?


----------



## Rizzard (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Mir hat mal ein Bekannter gesagt, Dr. Dre hätte in ~2 Jahren in denen er diese Beatz by Dre Kopfhörer verkauft, mehr Geld gemacht als in seiner komplett "Gesangs"-Karriere.

Unglaublich wie gut diese Dinger laufen.


----------



## debalz (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Apple ist der umsatzstärkste Musikeinzelhändler der Welt und hat sich scheinbar zu lange darauf ausgeruht und so die Entwicklung eines guten Streaming-Dientes verpasst. Das mit den Kopfhörern wird viele Apple-Jünger ärgern, da die sich auch gerne audiophil geben und nun vlt. bald Apple mit den Bassschleudern assoziiert wird.
Möglicherweise ein größerer Imageschaden als Apple lieb sein kann.


----------



## Track11 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



debalz schrieb:


> ...Das mit den Kopfhörern wird viele Apple-Jünger ärgern, da die sich auch gerne audiophil geben und nun vlt. bald Apple mit den Bassschleudern assoziiert wird.


Die werden den Unterschied nicht hören. Solange es schön hochpreisig ist muss es gut sein. Kommt ja schließlich von Apple


----------



## Chemenu (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Die Kopfhörer sind ja wegen dem Design und dem Namen so beliebt. 
Warum sollte Apple es nicht schaffen die klangliche Qualität (und den Preis^^) auf ein für Apple Produkte übliches Niveau zu heben?


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

hersteller von überteuerter hardware A übernimmt hersteller überteuerter hardware B 
passt ja


----------



## azzih (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Ka was sie damit wollen, vielleicht irgendwelche Bundles anbieten? Ansonsten weiss ich nicht ob das ein cleverer Deal ist. Die Dre Beats sind zwar aktuell ein Must Have bei der hippen Jugend, aber so Trends können schnell um sein. Die klangliche Qualität ist ja net so berauschend. Zwar net so übel wie sie immer gemacht wird (abgesehn von den wirklich nicht guten SoloBeats für 120€) , aber für DEN Preis ist sie eigentlich nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## debalz (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



Chemenu schrieb:


> Die Kopfhörer sind ja wegen dem Design und dem Namen so beliebt.
> Warum sollte Apple es nicht schaffen die klangliche Qualität (und den Preis^^) auf ein für Apple Produkte übliches Niveau zu heben?



Das wäre sicher nötig und möglich - ich fand den Beats Pro klanglich recht gut wenn auch völlig überteuert - für weniger als die Hälfte wäre P/L in Ordnung, d.h. Potential und know-how ist vorhanden


----------



## Ich 15 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Der Preis der Kopfhörer und die Zielgruppe passen perfekt zu den Apple Usern.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Klar, wären die früher bei Samsung und nicht HTC dabei gewesen, hätten sie sich wie warme Semmeln verkauft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Da haben sich die richtigen getroffen, mögen sie in Frieden ruhen


----------



## MyArt (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Also dieses gehate gegen Apple nervt langsam 

Ich bin mit meinen Iphone zufrieden, vermisse nicht, es macht alles was es soll und das auch gut.
Appel hatte bisher immer hohe Qualität (ja zum hohen Preis).

Mit den Plastikdingern kaufen sie bescheidene Qualität mit hohen Preis...


----------



## debalz (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

gibt im Netz schon ein paar Logovorschläge 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atothedrian (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Noch ist ja nichts in Stein gemeisselt sondern nur Berichten zu folge. Mal abwarten bis es was offizielles gibt


----------



## Track11 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



Travel schrieb:


> Also dieses gehate gegen Apple nervt langsam


 
Es geht bei dem Beef um das Lebensgefühl bzw die Lebenseinstellung mit der Appleuser  alle anderen konfrontieren. 
Sonst gibt es doch keinerlei Unterschiede zu anderen Herstellern. Alle Smartphones können das Selbe, sehen gleich aus und kosten auch das Selbe und funktionieren genau so gut.


----------



## henderson m. (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



Track11 schrieb:


> Es geht bei dem Beef um das Lebensgefühl bzw die Lebenseinstellung mit der Appleuser  alle anderen konfrontieren.
> Sonst gibt es doch keinerlei Unterschiede zu anderen Herstellern. Alle Smartphones können das Selbe, sehen gleich aus und kosten auch das Selbe und funktionieren genau so gut.



selten so ein schwachsinn gelesen


----------



## Track11 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



henderson m. schrieb:


> selten so ein schwachsinn gelesen


 
Gut dass du im 5ten Semester Psychologie bist.


----------



## Lexx (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

He is from Saustriaaa.

Musik auf diesen Gehörgang-Beleidigern zu hören ist wie
Talg-Puder zu schnupfen und hoffen, dass es rauf geht.


----------



## Goyoma (9. Mai 2014)

Beats:
- überteuert
- zu klein und schmal
- genauso von der Klangqualität wie meine 2 Jahre alten Philips Kopfhörer für 35 Euro..


----------



## der-sack88 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Kann irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen, warum manche meinen, die würden gut zusammenpassen. Im Vergleich zu Beats sind Apple-Produkte doch erste Sahne.

Im Ernst, Apple baut(e?) doch selbst ordentliche Kopfhörer. Die neuen Teile, die den mobilen Geräten beiliegen sollen ja nicht schlecht sein. Außerdem hatten die doch mal ganz gute Single-BAs im Programm, die zudem noch recht günstig waren, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Hab zwar beide noch nicht gehört, aber selbst in den entsprechenden Foren kommen die besser an als Bose und vergleichbares Poser-Zeug, und vor allem besser als Beats.
Wenn die ganze Sache denn stimmt. Wie gesagt, Apple kann ohne Probleme bessere Hörer bauen als Beats, und nur für den Namen Milliarden zahlen?


----------



## Chemenu (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> ... nur für den Namen Milliarden zahlen?


 Wenn der Name das Geld in die Kassen spült, warum nicht? 
Die werden sich schon was dabei denken wenn die so viel Geld in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## Tech (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



marvinj schrieb:


> Hmm...
> Gut das ich die Dinger nicht habe und wegen des Preises auch nie wollte. Aber das passt klasse zu Apple


 
Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## BlackNeo (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Die von Fostex gefertigten Aplle Earpods klingen besser als der Solo, Solo HD, Studio, Wireless, Studio Wireless und alle In-Ear Hörer von Beats.

Also der einzige Grund warum ein IPhone Besitzer sich Beats kaufen würde wäre der Mixr (klanglich in der ~40€ Region) oder der Pro (klanglich in der ~60€ Region) 

Die Iphones sind zwar maßlos überteuert, aber kein Abfall wie Beats-Produkte. Und Apple-Jünger stellen ja imerhin noch gewisse Ansprüche an die Qualität des Produkts, Beats-Kiddies nicht.

Glaube kaum dass sich die beiden Marken gut vereinbaren lassen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Kann irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen, warum manche meinen, die würden gut zusammenpassen. Im Vergleich zu Beats sind Apple-Produkte doch erste Sahne.



Vielleicht weil beide Produkte teurer sind als nötig täte?


----------



## Thallassa (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Im Ernst, Apple baut(e?) doch selbst ordentliche Kopfhörer.



Bitte wann hat Apple jemals gute Kopfhörer gebaut?
Diese überteuerten Earbuds? Gut ist was anderes.


----------



## fire2002de (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Bitte wann hat Apple jemals gute Kopfhörer gebaut?
> Diese überteuerten Earbuds? Gut ist was anderes.


 
habe sie sicher!

zum Thema, ich glaube kaum das Apple diese fürchterlichen Kopfhörer will... vielmehr den Streaming Dienst dahinter! vielleicht stampft Apple ja diese 0815 Kopfhörer endlich ein!


----------



## Thallassa (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



fire2002de schrieb:


> habe sie sicher!



Bei Sound ists ja subjektiv und es kommt auch immer darauf an, wieviel man bisher gehört hat, weil's dazu keine Benchmarks gibt. Die Apple-Earbuds (sonstige gute oder "teure" Kopfhörer, die Standards gesetzt haben kamen ja nicht) sind allenfalls allerunterste Einsteigerklasse. Eine GT610 bezeichnet auch niemand als gute Grafikkarte, wieso dann die Apple-Kopfhörer? Klanglich können die nicht viel.


----------



## Alex555 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



Track11 schrieb:


> Es geht bei dem Beef um das Lebensgefühl bzw die Lebenseinstellung mit der Appleuser  alle anderen konfrontieren.
> Sonst gibt es doch keinerlei Unterschiede zu anderen Herstellern. Alle Smartphones können das Selbe, sehen gleich aus und kosten auch das Selbe und funktionieren genau so gut.


 
Also ich habe ein Iphone und habe keine negative Haltung zu Smartphone Usern anderer Marken  
Da hast du mal wieder ein schönes Vorurteil ausgegraben, das auf viele Apple User nicht zutreffen wird  
Ich würde mir die Beats by Dr. Dre teile nie kaufen, Sennheiser und co bieten für weniger deutlich bessere Produkte. 
Edit: Die Earpods (oder wie die Dinger heißen) die auch meinem 5S beilagen sind klanglich für meinen Geschmack ziemlich gut, für lau nehme ich die gerne, aber kaufen würde ich die auch nicht...


----------



## godfather22 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Sagen wirs mal so... Alle Leute die ich kenne, die einen Beats-Kopfhörer haben haben/hatten auch ein iPhone ^^


----------



## der-sack88 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Bitte wann hat Apple jemals gute Kopfhörer gebaut?
> Diese überteuerten Earbuds? Gut ist was anderes.



Dafür kosten sie aber auch nichts. Ich kenne mich in dem Preisbereich nicht aus, aber außer dem UE200 fällt mir da sonst auch nichts brauchbares ein...

Und Apple hat auch noch diese Teile im Angebot. Hab mich vertan, sind sogar Dual-BA. Sind sehr hell abgestimmt, keine Bassbomber. Ich wette, die klingen besser als jeder einzelne Kopfhörer von Beats. Und das zu einem teils deutlich geringeren Preis.
Achja, Apple baut die natürlich nicht selbst. Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. Die werden von wohl irgendeinem anderen Hersteller zusammengebastelt und von Apple verkauft.
Außerdem habe ich nirgends behauptet, Apple baue gute Kopfhörer. Ich würde mir die Teile nie selbst kaufen. Aber ordentliche Alternativen zu allen In-Ears der "großen" Hersteller (in dem Preisbereich alles Bassbomber) und manchen Exoten (Brainwavz, Meelec usw.) sind sie schon.


----------



## Aldrearic (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Ich seh hier praktisch nur Leute mit Beats rumlaufen. Ich frage mich was daran gut sein soll. Hab mehrere Probegehört, ob im billigeren Segment oder im 380 Euro und höher. In jedem Fall klangen die schlecht. Vom Basslevel mal abgesehen, zu viel Bass gingen zu viele Detaisl verloren und ich hab stärkeres Rauschen. Ich würd nicht einen Cent für sowas ausgeben. Keiner hier von den Beatskäufern kennt Qualität. Und gut sehen die auch nicht aus. Gruppenzwang? 

Und zur News Meldung. Überteuerter Markenhersteller kauft überteuerten Markenhersteller.


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



debalz schrieb:


> Apple bereitet offenbar die Übernahme des Musikspezialisten Beats vor. Bieten will Apple den Berichten zufolge etwa 3,2 Milliarden Dollar. Die Firma Beats machte nach eigenen Angaben im  vergangenen Jahr rund 1,2 Milliarden Dollar Umsatz.Neben den bekannten Kopfhörern verkauft Beats auch Musik über einen eigenen Streaming-Dienst. Die Übernahme von Beats wäre der größte Einkauf der Firmengeschichte von Apple. Beats war bis Ende 2013 Partner des Apple-Konkurrenten HTC. Dieser zog sich nach schlechten Verkaufszahlen der mit Beats Audio beworbenen HTC Smartphones jedoch wieder zurück.
> 
> Apple bietet angeblich 3,2 Milliarden Dollar für Kopfhörer-Firma Beats | heise online
> Übernahme: Apple greift nach Beats | ZEIT ONLINE
> ...



Naja, es ist ja nur eine Spekulation und sicher ist noch gar nichts. Es sprechen auch reichlich Gründe gegen eine Übernahme. Ich halte das Ganze eher für unwahrscheinlich. 
Wenn, dann dürfte einzig der Streaming-Dienst interessant für Apple sein. Die KH-Sparte wird man dann wohl eh ausgliedern. 



marvinj schrieb:


> Hmm...
> Gut das ich die Dinger nicht habe und wegen des Preises auch nie wollte. Aber das passt klasse zu Apple


 


Track11 schrieb:


> Die werden den Unterschied nicht hören. Solange es schön hochpreisig ist muss es gut sein. Kommt ja schließlich von Apple


 


FeuerToifel schrieb:


> hersteller von überteuerter hardware A übernimmt hersteller überteuerter hardware B
> passt ja


 


Ich 15 schrieb:


> Der Preis der Kopfhörer und die Zielgruppe passen perfekt zu den Apple Usern.


 


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da haben sich die richtigen getroffen, mögen sie in Frieden ruhen


 
Das sind jetzt nur einige Beispiele dafür die belegen, dass Apple-Bashing wohl sehr populär ist. Viel Substanz steckt hinter diesen Aussagen ja nicht, höchstens dumpfe Vorurteile und die immer gleichen Plattitüden. Argumentiert einfach mal sachlich oder haltet doch einfach die Klappe!


----------



## Atothedrian (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Naja das kann wohl als Bestätigung werten: Apple + Beats: Partyvideo kommt Bestätigung zuvor | Mac & i

Ich wieß nciht was Apple damit will, aber ich werde die Entwicklung beobachten. Ich persönlich bin mit den 30€ Apple Steckern sehr zufrieden.


----------



## fire2002de (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Bei Sound ists ja subjektiv und es kommt auch immer darauf an, wieviel man bisher gehört hat, weil's dazu keine Benchmarks gibt. Die Apple-Earbuds (sonstige gute oder "teure" Kopfhörer, die Standards gesetzt haben kamen ja nicht) sind allenfalls allerunterste Einsteigerklasse. Eine GT610 bezeichnet auch niemand als gute Grafikkarte, wieso dann die Apple-Kopfhörer? Klanglich können die nicht viel.


 
der-sack88 sagt es schon ziemlich treffend.




der-sack88 schrieb:


> Dafür kosten sie aber auch nichts. Ich kenne mich in dem Preisbereich nicht aus, aber außer dem UE200 fällt mir da sonst auch nichts brauchbares ein...
> 
> Und Apple hat auch noch diese Teile im Angebot. Hab mich vertan, sind sogar Dual-BA. Sind sehr hell abgestimmt, keine Bassbomber. Ich wette, die klingen besser als jeder einzelne Kopfhörer von Beats. Und das zu einem teils deutlich geringeren Preis.
> Achja, Apple baut die natürlich nicht selbst. Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. Die werden von wohl irgendeinem anderen Hersteller zusammengebastelt und von Apple verkauft.
> Außerdem habe ich nirgends behauptet, Apple baue gute Kopfhörer. Ich würde mir die Teile nie selbst kaufen. Aber ordentliche Alternativen zu allen In-Ears der "großen" Hersteller (in dem Preisbereich alles Bassbomber) und manchen Exoten (Brainwavz, Meelec usw.) sind sie schon.


 
Oberst Klink, gib es auf Dummheit kann man nicht bekämpfen.... Ich seh es ja im Alltag und lach mich schon recht oft kaputt ^^

mfg


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Naja, vielleicht hat es ja was gutes. Ich habe zwar selbst bisher weder vom einen noch vom anderen was besessen, aber Apple Produkte haben für mich schon immer einen recht durchdachten, schlicht-modernen Eindruck inklusive einer ordentlichen Qualität gemacht. Vielleicht verleiht man so auch den Beats Kopfhörern einen gewissen Klang- und Materialstandard, der sich dann sehen bzw. hören lassen kann. 

Aber es ist an sich schon unglaublich, wie man mit dem passenden Marketing eine Lifestyle Marke mit eher minder qualitativen Produkten so hochpushen kann, dass sie später für Milliarden aufgekauft wird.


----------



## Verminaard (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das sind jetzt nur einige Beispiele dafür die belegen, dass Apple-Bashing wohl sehr populär ist. Viel Substanz steckt hinter diesen Aussagen ja nicht, höchstens dumpfe Vorurteile und die immer gleichen Plattitüden. Argumentiert einfach mal sachlich oder haltet doch einfach die Klappe!


 
Es ist genausp populaer wie EA-Bashing, AMD-Bashing, Intel-Bashing, nVidia-Bashing, etc etc etc.

Laesst sich leider beliebig erweitern.

Wobei einige Threads ohne dieses Phaenomen wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so lesenswert waeren.
Andererseits nervts auch mit der Zeit 

Apple wird sich schon irgendwas dabei gedacht haben dieses Gesamtpaket fuer so viel Geld zu uebernehmen.
Das sie gelernt haben Geld zu machen ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Man mag zu Appleprodukten stehen wie man mag. Wirtschaftlich ist der Konzern dort wo sich denke ich viele andere Hersteller/Unternehmer gerne sehen wuerden.
Mal schauen, vielleicht gibts die Beats so wie wir sie kennen bald nicht mehr.
Vielleicht entwickeln sie sich zu ueberteuerten guten Kopfhoerern, statt zu ueberteuerten schlechten Kopfhoerern


----------



## riedochs (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Apple ist wohl mehr am Streaming Dienst interessiert. Die Kopfhörer sind nur eine nette Zugabe.


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Es ist genausp populaer wie EA-Bashing, AMD-Bashing, Intel-Bashing, nVidia-Bashing, etc etc etc.
> 
> Laesst sich leider beliebig erweitern.



Wobei gegen Intel, AMD, nVidia wenigstens noch mit Argumenten gebasht wird. Wenn es um Apple geht, kommt immer: überteuert, scheiß Hardware. Die meisten setzen sich nicht mal ein bisschen damit auseinander, sondern schwimmen einfach auf der Bashing-Welle mit. 




Verminaard schrieb:


> Apple wird sich schon irgendwas dabei gedacht haben dieses Gesamtpaket fuer so viel Geld zu uebernehmen.
> Das sie gelernt haben Geld zu machen ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Man mag zu Appleprodukten stehen wie man mag. Wirtschaftlich ist der Konzern dort wo sich denke ich viele andere Hersteller/Unternehmer gerne sehen wuerden.
> Mal schauen, vielleicht gibts die Beats so wie wir sie kennen bald nicht mehr.
> Vielleicht entwickeln sie sich zu ueberteuerten guten Kopfhoerern, statt zu ueberteuerten schlechten Kopfhoerern



Ohne den Streaming-Dienst wäre dieser Deal wohl nie zu stande gekommen. Was mit den Kopfhörern passiert, bleibt abzuwarten. Am einfachsten wäre es wohl, wenn die Produktion weiter ginge wie bisher. Apple wird vermutlich ungern in die Marke investieren, zumal sie sich so schon gut verkaufen lässt. Es wäre also wie gehabt, nur dass eben Apple der neue Eigentümer ist.


----------



## marvinj (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das sind jetzt nur einige Beispiele dafür die belegen, dass Apple-Bashing wohl sehr populär ist. Viel Substanz steckt hinter diesen Aussagen ja nicht, höchstens dumpfe Vorurteile und die immer gleichen Plattitüden. Argumentiert einfach mal sachlich oder haltet doch einfach die Klappe!



Nanana, wer wird denn hier gleich ausfallend? Vielleicht haben wir Gründe, möchten den Saft aber nicht gleich jedem Auftischen? Nennt sich glaube ich "MEINE Meinung". Wenn es dir gegen den Strich geht, dann halt doch selber einfach die Klappe 

Allerdings werde ich jetzt nicht 2000 Wörte über Apple verfassen, weil ich einfach zu müde bin.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Ich habe auch "MEINE Meinung" zu Android und im speziellen zu Samsung, aber deswegen sind entsprechende Threads nicht automatisch ein rotes Tuch für mich.


----------



## drstoecker (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Was sich hier immer die FACHLEUTE so aufregen, apple ist keine kleine pupsfirma. Der kauf wird schon einen vernünftigen gewinnbringenden Hintergrund haben.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



riedochs schrieb:


> Apple ist wohl mehr am Streaming Dienst interessiert. Die Kopfhörer sind nur eine nette Zugabe.


 Die Frage ist aber auch da: Warum Beats?
ITunes ist als Marke nach wie vor verdammt stark und für den veranschlagten Preis hätte man wahrscheinlich auch das bislang deutlich weiter verbreitete Spotify bekommen.
Edit: OK, würde wohl nicht ganz für Spotify reichen:
http://newmedia-networks.com/spotif...ritze-und-ist-satte-4-milliarden-dollar-wert/
Wobei man sich fragen darf ob 33%Aufpreis dafür den größten Konkurrenten auszuschalten das nicht wert wären.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wobei man sich fragen darf ob 33%Aufpreis dafür den größten Konkurrenten auszuschalten das nicht wert wären.


 
Den Konkurrenten übernehmen ist halt immer noch die einfachste Weise Marktanteile zu sichern.


----------



## Oberst Klink (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



marvinj schrieb:


> Nanana, wer wird denn hier gleich ausfallend? Vielleicht haben wir Gründe, möchten den Saft aber nicht gleich jedem Auftischen? Nennt sich glaube ich "MEINE Meinung". Wenn es dir gegen den Strich geht, dann halt doch selber einfach die Klappe
> 
> Allerdings werde ich jetzt nicht 2000 Wörte über Apple verfassen, weil ich einfach zu müde bin.


 
Wenn du das für ausfallend hältst, hast du noch nicht erlebt wenn ich ausfallend werde. Wenn du Gründe hast, diese aber nicht nennen willst, hast du auch keine. Erzähl doch warum du Apple hast, oder folgst du einfach nur einem Trend, weil du eben *keine* eigene Meinung hast? Für mich sieht es nach dem Kommentar stark danach aus.


----------



## riedochs (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Ich hatte vorhin im Media Markt einen 330 Euro Beats in der Hand. Was ein billiger Schrott. Das bleibe ich bei meinem 160 Euro Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro.


----------



## Shona (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wobei gegen Intel, AMD, nVidia wenigstens noch mit Argumenten gebasht wird. Wenn es um Apple geht, kommt immer: überteuert, scheiß Hardware. Die meisten setzen sich nicht mal ein bisschen damit auseinander, sondern schwimmen einfach auf der Bashing-Welle mit.


Naja aber überteuert stimmt leider, zumindest bei PC Hardware -> http://saved.im/mty0nji3a3zs/36871.jpg

Das beste Apple-Bashing das ich aber miterleben durfte war in einem IRC-Channel als Unix User zu einem Apple User geschrieben haben "Öffne die Konsole und gibt mal bitte "sudo rm -rf /*" ein". 
Der Trottel macht es, war erstmal ne halbe Stunde offline und als er wieder kam haben ihn alle ausgelacht und er hat nur geflucht^^


Mir ist es ansich auch Wayne was Apfel macht, was mich nur ankotz sind die Leute die Apfel haben und meinen sie sind die größten und nur weil man es nicht hat könnte man sich den Schmock nicht leisten. Das die aber mal nachdenken das es Leute gibt die den Schmock nicht wollen ist zuviel verlangt, oder sie können es nicht weil zuviel Vacuum im Kopf ist


----------



## Oberst Klink (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



Shona schrieb:


> Mir ist es ansich auch Wayne was Apfel macht, was mich nur ankotz sind die Leute die Apfel haben und meinen sie sind die größten und nur weil man es nicht hat könnte man sich den Schmock nicht leisten. Das die aber mal nachdenken das es Leute gibt die den Schmock nicht wollen ist zuviel verlangt, oder sie können es nicht weil zuviel Vacuum im Kopf ist


 
Komisch. Mir fallen in letzter Zeit eigentlich viel mehr Leute auf, die teils grundlos Apple bashen und damit eigentlich nur einem Trend folgen wollen. Großkotzige Besitzer von Apple-Geräten erlebe ich dagegen eigentlich fast nie. Ich kenne genug Leute, die iPhones, iPads oder iMacs besitzen und von denen höre ich nie ein: "nenenene du bist zu arm für Apple" oder Ähnliches. 

Wenn jemand Apple ******* findet, weil er einen Grund dazu hat, dann soll er den bitte auch nennen. Dann ist es ja auch völlig in Ordnung, wenn er seine Meinung sagt. Aber hier gibt es ja genug Leute, die einfach nur auf der Welle mitschwimmen wollen. Daher sage ich auch ganz klar meine Meinung: Wer keinen Grund angibt, soll die Fresse halten!


----------



## Uziflator (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Großer Name, mieser Klang!


----------



## Johnny05 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Apple kauft überteuerten Schrott ? Mir scheint Apple scheint mehr am Streaming-Dienst interessiert zu sein als an diesen mies verarbeiteten,völlig überteuerten Plastikkopfhörern.Ich glaube kaum das Apple sich das Image dieser Nobelmarke für geistig Arme aufdrücken lassen will.

MfG

Johnny05


----------



## Systox (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Komisch. Mir fallen in letzter Zeit eigentlich viel mehr Leute auf, die teils grundlos Apple bashen und damit eigentlich nur einem Trend folgen wollen. Großkotzige Besitzer von Apple-Geräten erlebe ich dagegen eigentlich fast nie. Ich kenne genug Leute, die iPhones, iPads oder iMacs besitzen und von denen höre ich nie ein: "nenenene du bist zu arm für Apple" oder Ähnliches.
> 
> Wenn jemand Apple ******* findet, weil er einen Grund dazu hat, dann soll er den bitte auch nennen. Dann ist es ja auch völlig in Ordnung, wenn er seine Meinung sagt. Aber hier gibt es ja genug Leute, die einfach nur auf der Welle mitschwimmen wollen. Daher sage ich auch ganz klar meine Meinung: Wer keinen Grund angibt, soll die Fresse halten!


 THIS.

Absolut deiner Meinung, ich verstehe auch solche Leute nicht die andauernd Apple bashen.
Ich besitze selbst ein iPhone, ein MacBook Retina usw. . 

Man muss Apple schon lassen, dass sie in Sachen Qualität und OS sehr stark sind.
Trotzdem habe ich auch einen PC auf dem Windows läuft zwecks zocken, und ich habe absolut kein Problem damit.

Warum sollte man sich zoffen wegen 2 verschiedenen Ansichten, es hat beides seine Existenzberechtigung.


----------



## Möxe (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Ja Beats Kopfhörer sind sicherlich überteuert, wenn man sich nur auf die Soundqualität konzentriert! Jedoch muss man erwähnen, dass Beats By Dr Dre um Längen voraus sind im Design dieser Dinger, was eindeutig zu diesem großen Erfolg von Beats by Dr Dre geführt hat. Da kann einfach kein anderer Hersteller mithalten...


----------



## ich111 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Im Design Design ist geschmackssache. Ich finde die Beats überhaupt nicht schön. Die sehen imho besser aus: AKG K 551 silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland; http://www.amazon.de/dp/B003BYRGJ0/...de=df0&creative=22530&creativeASIN=B003BYRGJ0 ; Beyerdynamic Custom One, diverse Sennheiser und Audio Technica...


----------



## Möxe (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



ich111 schrieb:


> Im Design Design ist geschmackssache. Ich finde die Beats überhaupt nicht schön. Die sehen imho besser aus: AKG K 551 silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 

Ob es dir gefällt, ändert nichts an meiner Aussage. Die 'Masse' springt auf dieses Design von den Kopfhörern an und nimmt den hohen Preis in Kauf, sodass man hier ruhig sagen kann, dass das Design im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern einfach besser ist. Ist einfach ein Fakt, weil man sieht nicht umsonst zig Leute damit rumlaufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Eats by Apple wäre dann das neue Logo für diese Tontauben


----------



## keinnick (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> hersteller von überteuerter hardware A übernimmt hersteller überteuerter hardware B
> passt ja



Ohne auf die Produktqualität eingehen zu wollen: Angebot und Nachfrage. Beide Firmen sind nicht blöd und holen aus dem Markt raus was möglich ist. Würdest Du es anders machen wenn Du in dieser Situation wärst?

 Solange es genügend Käufer für das Zeug gibt, kann man den Unternehmen eigentlich nicht vorwerfen etwas falsch gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Shona (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Komisch. Mir fallen in letzter Zeit eigentlich viel mehr Leute auf, die teils grundlos Apple bashen und damit eigentlich nur einem Trend folgen wollen. Großkotzige Besitzer von Apple-Geräten erlebe ich dagegen eigentlich fast nie. Ich kenne genug Leute, die iPhones, iPads oder iMacs besitzen und von denen höre ich nie ein: "nenenene du bist zu arm für Apple" oder Ähnliches.
> 
> Wenn jemand Apple ******* findet, weil er einen Grund dazu hat, dann soll er den bitte auch nennen. Dann ist es ja auch völlig in Ordnung, wenn er seine Meinung sagt. Aber hier gibt es ja genug Leute, die einfach nur auf der Welle mitschwimmen wollen. Daher sage ich auch ganz klar meine Meinung: Wer keinen Grund angibt, soll die Fresse halten!


 Du hast kein Facebook, oder? Da wimmelt es von den Leuten von denen ich geschrieben habe 
Naja und wenn ich in der Familie schaue da gibt es auch ein paar die meinen das ihr EierTelefon oder ihr EierTablett das beste auf dem Markt ist und wenn ich mit meinem Nexus 4 ankomme krieg ich zu hören wie sch***** es doch wäre


----------



## BlackNeo (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



Möxe schrieb:


> Die 'Masse' springt auf dieses Design von den Kopfhörern an und nimmt den hohen Preis in Kauf, sodass man hier ruhig sagen kann, dass das Design im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern einfach besser ist. Ist einfach ein Fakt, weil man sieht nicht umsonst zig Leute damit rumlaufen.


 
Nö, denn "gutes Design" ist ne subjektive Wertung. Ich finde das Design des STAX SR-Sigma nicht schlecht. Beats schauen schon nach Proll-Accesoires aus, klanglich sind die aus Plastik keine 2€ wert, die anderen alle um die 200-300€ zu teuer für den Klang.

Die 'Masse' schaut sich auch geistige Ergüsse wie "Ich bin ein Star, holt mich hier raus" oder die neusten Hollywood.Filme die keinerlei Story und nur stumpfsinnigste Action bieten an.


----------



## Aldrearic (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



Möxe schrieb:


> Ob es dir gefällt, ändert nichts an meiner Aussage. Die 'Masse' springt auf dieses Design von den Kopfhörern an und nimmt den hohen Preis in Kauf, sodass man hier ruhig sagen kann, dass das Design im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern einfach besser ist. Ist einfach ein Fakt, weil man sieht nicht umsonst zig Leute damit rumlaufen.


 
Naja Design ist Geschmacksache. Wenn so viele auf diesen Zug springen könnte man meinen, dass die kein Gespür für Soundqualität haben oder es nicht wollen und denken die Qualität der Wiedergabe ist gut, wass sie aber nicht ist.


----------



## Best11163 (10. Mai 2014)

@ Möxe 

Es ist nicht richtig davon auszugehen dass die Leute sich die Dinger wegen des Designs kaufen. Außerdem unterstütze ich deine Definition von Design überhaupt nicht, doch dass ist zu kompliziert um jetzt darüber zu diskutieren


----------



## Johnny05 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Tja, so wie es aussieht kann "Dr.Dre" seine hochfliegenden Pläne als zukünftiger Milliardär in die Tonne hauen.Da diesem Blender nur 25% der Firma Beats Electronics gehören,hat ein Finanzexperte des Forbes Magazins errechnet,das dem selbsterklärten,zu früh gefeierten Hip-Hop-Milliardär rund "nur" 600 Millionen bleiben von dem Deal bleiben.

So kanns gehen wenn man zu hoch hinaus will und eine Firma verkaufen will,die einem nicht mal gehört.


----------



## keinnick (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



Johnny05 schrieb:


> Tja, so wie es aussieht kann "Dr.Dre" seine hochfliegenden Pläne als zukünftiger Milliardär in die Tonne hauen.Da diesem Blender nur 25% der Firma Beats Electronics gehören,hat ein Finanzexperte des Forbes Magazins errechnet,das dem selbsterklärten,zu früh gefeierten Hip-Hop-Milliardär rund "nur" 600 Millionen bleiben von dem Deal bleiben.
> 
> So kanns gehen wenn man zu hoch hinaus will und eine Firma verkaufen will,die einem nicht mal gehört.



Schon mal daran gedacht, dass der Mann auch vorher schon nicht gerade arm war?



> Apple will die Köpfhörerfirma des Gangster-Rappers Dr. Dre kaufen. Dessen Vermögen ist schon vor dem Kauf auf 500 Millionen Dollar geschätzt worden. Jetzt feiert er seine erste Milliarde.
> 
> Quelle:
> Dr. Dre erklärt sich schon zum Milliardär - Apple will Kopfhörerfirma Beats kaufen


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Naja, der wird wohl auch wissen, dass man sich mit "nur" 600 Mio. ganz gut seine Milliarde in der aufgeblasenen Börsenkrake der Wall Street zurechtspekulieren kann.


----------



## Möxe (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



Best11163 schrieb:


> @ Möxe
> 
> Es ist nicht richtig davon auszugehen dass die Leute sich die Dinger wegen des Designs kaufen. Außerdem unterstütze ich deine Definition von Design überhaupt nicht, doch dass ist zu kompliziert um jetzt darüber zu diskutieren


 
Wenn die Soundqualität ja so grottenschlecht wäre 'wie klanglich sind die aus Plastik keine 2€ wert' und wenn dann noch zusätzlich die Konsumenten auch nicht auf das Aussehen des Kopfhörers achten würden, wieso greifen sie dann nicht zu anderen Herstellern, die ja so extrem besser sind als Beats ? Somit bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das die Kopfhörer nicht wegen der Soundqualität so beliebt sind. Das Design spielt da eine deutlich größere Rolle 
Bei diesen Kopfhörern ist für die meisten wahrscheinlich auch die Erwartung einer guten Soundqualität erreicht und im Spiel mit dem Design des Kopfhörers, werden die anderen Hersteller bei der Kaufentscheidung meist außer Betracht gezogen. 


Und nein ich besitze keine Beats Kopfhörer .


----------



## Aldrearic (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Man könnte das Design als auffallend bezeichnen, vielleicht kaufen deshalb so viele diese KH's. Einer kauft sie, einer siehts und andere kaufen sie nach. Nicht wirklich wegen der Klangqualität die von diesen ausgeht.


> wie klanglich sind die aus Plastik keine 2€ wert


Ist dann auch schon fast eine Beleidigung. Beats klingen besser als 2-20 Euro KHs oder Ohrenstöpsel was ja eigentlich klar sein sollte. Aber gegen andere Hersteller haben Beats von der Klangqualität einen schweren Stand.
Wenn ich aufs Design achten würde, dann wäre AKG für mich die bessere Wahl, sicher aber nicht für andere.
Man muss sich selber fragen 300 Euro für das design auszugeben mit schlechter Klangqualität, etwas besseres aber für 200 Euro weniger mit besserer Klangqaualität bekommt, was zwar nicht so aber ''anders'' aussieht. Manche(viele) machen das, ich sicher nicht.


----------



## Best11163 (11. Mai 2014)

@ Möxe Die Leute kaufen die wegen Marketing, Bekanntheit und Gruppenzwang.  Die Punkte hast du vollkommen außer Betracht gelassen.


----------



## BlackNeo (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



Best11163 schrieb:


> @ Möxe Die Leute kaufen die wegen Marketing, Bekanntheit und Gruppenzwang.  Die Punkte hast du vollkommen außer Betracht gelassen.


 
Jup, das auf jeden Fall.



			
				Aldrearic schrieb:
			
		

> TheBlackNeo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, ganz und gar nicht. Meine ehemaligen Samsung In-Ears waren definitiv besser als Solo und Solo HD und etwas so gut wie der Studio, hatten dafür aber ne größere Bühne und klangen viel klarer und nicht so schrecklich dumpf und blechern.

Wenn man gemein ist vergleicht man mit den 2€ In-Ears von AIWA, die gibts bei ebay. Sind nicht langlebig, aber klanglich in der ~20€ Klasse. Schlagen den Studio locker.

Den Pro hab ich neulich auch mal gehört, ist schlechter als mein Meelec A151 (sehr neutraler Single-BA IEM), sowohl was Auflösung und Feinzeichnung, als auch was die Bühne angeht. Dafür ist er aus Alu und recht robust, also bestenfallst 80-90€ wert...


----------



## Xcravier (11. Mai 2014)

Ich zitiere mal den ersten Satz aus der Produktbeschreibung der Beats Solo HD bei Saturn: 
"Der Kopfhörer Beats Solo HD sieht so gut aus, wie er klingt."

Das könnte fast schon in die Fail-Ecke passen 
Die finden also selber, dass ihre Beats sch***e aussehen 
Ich rate euch mal die Produktbeschreibung durchzulesen, ist echt was zum lachen xD


----------



## SaftSpalte (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Also ich habe mal den Metall Klumpen auf dem Kopf gehabt  

Nein Danke ! Der Name machst nicht! Lieber Beyerdynamic und besser !

habe nie was von deren Streamingsites gehört .


Wie auch immer 




marvinj schrieb:


> Nanana, wer wird denn hier gleich ausfallend? Vielleicht haben wir Gründe, möchten den Saft aber nicht gleich jedem Auftischen?



hey mit Saft ist nicht zu spaßen   Sei Sparsam mit dem Saft


----------



## MBKing (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Beats passt perfekt zu Apple. Zwei Geld geile Marken die sich gut bezahlen lassen.


----------



## debalz (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Hier noch ein paar Infos/ Gerüchte zu Zahlen und Personalien im Rahmen der Übernahme: Nach Übernahme: Beats-Gründer sollen führende Positionen bei Apple bekommen | ZDNet.de
Auch ein interessanter Ausblick auf die mögliche Strategie von apple 





> Der Grundgedanke ist simpel: Kauft Ihr Produkt X, bekommt Ihr einen  Zugang zu Streaming-Plattform Y für den Zeitraum Z. Anstatt wie bei  Spotify 10 Euro im Monat für das Abo zu bezahlen, gäbe es Beats Music –  oder iTunes Radio? – als kostenlose Dreingabe zum neuen iPhone oder  Beats-Kopfhörer.


 Das klingt imho nach dem eigentlichen Hintergrund des Deals
https://curved.de/news/apple-koennte-mit-beats-digitale-musik-revolutionieren-61474


----------



## alm0st (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Also für den Trend oder die Zielgruppe der Beats Käufer hat das Apple sicherlich nicht gemacht - damit ist HTC ja bereits erfolgreich gescheitert nachdem man 300 Millionen für Anteile ausgegeben hat.

"Zeitraum Z" - da bekommt man dann wohl die ersten 3-6 Monate oder bei den "großen" Modellen halt 12 Monate frei und danach wird man sicher ein zusätzliches Abo brauchen.


----------



## Voodoo2 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da haben sich die richtigen getroffen, mögen sie in Frieden ruhen


 


Stevie würde weinen wen er das noch lesen könnte


----------



## AnonHome1234 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



Track11 schrieb:


> Es geht bei dem Beef um das Lebensgefühl bzw die Lebenseinstellung mit der Appleuser  alle anderen konfrontieren.
> Sonst gibt es doch keinerlei Unterschiede zu anderen Herstellern. Alle Smartphones können das Selbe, sehen gleich aus und kosten auch das Selbe und funktionieren genau so gut.


 
Vom Design her ist IPhone schon klasse, jedoch bieten andere Smartphones für weniger Geld deutlich mehr.
Außerdem besteht ein Iphone ohnehin zu 90% aus Samsung Hardware von daher..


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Außerdem besteht ein Iphone ohnehin zu 90% aus Samsung Hardware von daher..



Das ist etwas missverständlich. Samsung ist nur ein Fertiger von Apple. So, wie zum Beispiel auch LG. Dennoch entwickelt Apple die iPhone Hardware, wie den SoC selber.
So wie du es ausdrückst würde es ja bedeuten, dass das iPhone zu 90% baugleich zu den Galaxys ist, und das ist Quatsch. Ein iPhone besteht nicht zu 90% aus Sasmung Hardware, sondern Samsung produziert Teile für das iPhone, weil sie einfach die Kapazitäten dafür haben. Man sagt ja auch nicht, dass ein PC zu 90% aus TSMC Hardware besteht, nur weil Chiphersteller dort fertigen lassen.


----------



## debalz (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Jetzt gibt es Ärger im Rahmen der geplanten Übernahme; ein ehemaliger Manager verklagt Beats auf 20 Mio.$ Schadenersatz. "Hyman war zuvor Chef des Musikdienstes MOGhttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOG_(online_music)  gewesen, den Beats im Mai 2012 für rund 14 Millionen Dollar übernommen  hatte. Anschließend leitete Hyman dann den hauseigenen Streaming-Service  der Kopfhörerfirma, Beats Music. Allerdings verließ er das Unternehmen  bereits nach nur sieben Monaten."
"Laut einem geschlossenen Vertrag während seiner Zeit bei Beats  stünden ihm mindestens 2,5 Prozent der aktuell ausgegebenen Anteile am  Unternehmen zu, bei Überschreiten eines Marktwertes von 500 Millionen  Dollar sogar 25 Prozent. Dieser Wert wäre mit der Apple-Übernahme über angebich 3,2 Milliarden  Dollar locker erreicht." http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...erer-Manager-klagt-auf-Millionen-2192811.html
Da hat wohl jemand Morgenluft gewittert.....


----------



## Aldrearic (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Jetzt wollen alle etwas von diesem Kuchen haben, ist ja nicht verwunderlich.
Ich kann imemr noch nich tverstehen wieso man diese Kopfhöhrer kauft. In jeder Preisklasse kein klarer Klang.


----------



## debalz (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Im besten Fall schafft es Apple die Kopfhörer in der Klangqualität zu steigern und bietet sie günstiger an als bisher, im worst case ändern sie ausser einem facelift nichts an den Kopfhörern und bietet sie noch teurer an.


----------



## Aldrearic (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Gekauft werden die trotzdem zuhauf, ob es nun zu Apple gehört oder nicht, oder die Klangqualität verbessert wird oder nicht. Wäre aber gut wenn Apple die Qualität verbessert, dann werden sie dem Namen und dem überteuerten Preis vielleicht gerecht 
Im jetzigen Zustand kann man die einfach nicht empfehlen.
Selbst im Media Markt und deren Mitarbeiter -.- Neben Beats liegen andere Bessere zum Probehören. Aber was wird gegeben? Beats...


----------



## Laggy.NET (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



Aldrearic schrieb:


> Man könnte das Design als auffallend bezeichnen, vielleicht kaufen deshalb so viele diese KH's. Einer kauft sie, einer siehts und andere kaufen sie nach. Nicht wirklich wegen der Klangqualität die von diesen ausgeht.
> 
> Ist dann auch schon fast eine Beleidigung. Beats klingen besser als 2-20 Euro KHs oder Ohrenstöpsel was ja eigentlich klar sein sollte. Aber gegen andere Hersteller haben Beats von der Klangqualität einen schweren Stand.
> Wenn ich aufs Design achten würde, dann wäre AKG für mich die bessere Wahl, sicher aber nicht für andere.
> Man muss sich selber fragen 300 Euro für das design auszugeben mit schlechter Klangqualität, etwas besseres aber für 200 Euro weniger mit besserer Klangqaualität bekommt, was zwar nicht so aber ''anders'' aussieht. Manche(viele) machen das, ich sicher nicht.


 

Nun, die Beats sehen zweifelsfrei sehr stylisch aus. Es gibt eben genügend leute, denen wäre Klang vielleicht wichtig, würden sich aber trotzdem niemals mit einem anderen "hässlichen" Kopfhörer in der Öffentlichkeit zeigen.
Sowas hat einfach mit Modebewusstsein und Lifestyle zu tun. 

Ich kaufe mir auch gerne Markenklamotten, obwohl ich teils hochwertigere Kleidung für weniger Geld bekommen würde. Wie bei so vielen Sachen ist eben oft auch die Tatsache, ob einem das teil schlicht und einfach gefällt, der entscheidende Faktor. Hätte ich bei jeder Kaufentscheidung rein objektiv gehandelt, wäre ich mit meinen Produkten nur halb so zufrieden wie jetzt... Ist einfach so. Wenn es anders wäre, wären wir keine Menschen, sondern Maschinen. 
Menschen gefallen sachen, sie wollen sie kaufen und das macht menschen glücklich. Sowas kann den eigentlichen Wert der Ware weit mehr steigern, als irgendwelche rationalen Eigenschaften.


Genau deswegen kaufen Leute Apple Geräte oder Beats Kopfhörer. Diese Leute sind nicht dumm, sie haben nur andere Prioritäten.


----------



## Best11163 (20. Mai 2014)

Also mir geht es anders. Wenn ich aus solchen gründen etwas kaufe bereue ich es immer...


----------



## Aldrearic (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Jop da stimme ich dir zu  Laggy
Bei unter 100 Euro kann ich bei gutem Design den Klang verschmerzen. Wenn ich aber 250 und mehr zahle will ich auch, dass sie gut klingen und nicht nur gut aussehen. Schlechtes Beispiel, aber würdest du KH kaufen die richtig super aussheen aber der  Klang schlecht ist, Rauschen drin und Scheppern? Und das für diese Preisklasse? Ich glaube nicht.
Genau das sind derzeit Beats, aber auch im niedrigen Preissegment. Würden die auch super klingen würd ich die kaufen. Nur wegen dem Design kaufe ich die nicht, weil ich auch einen Klang für den entsprechenden Preis will.
Da greife ich zu anderen zurück. Sennheiser, Beyer, AKG.


----------



## Promized (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Ganz ehrlich? 

Ich finde die Beats Mixr gar nicht mal so übel. Die Soundqualität sagt mir persönlich sehr zu gerade wenn man viel Hip Hop hört. 

Das Design finde ich erstklassig und nichts anderes hat dagegen eine Chance. (Meine Meinung)

Ich habe so ziemlich jeden Kopfhörer bei Media Markt getestet, darunter sehr viele Sennheiser Produkte und keines davon hatte auch nur annähernd so eine Qualität wie die Beats Mixr. Zumindest nicht nach meinem Gehör.


----------



## debalz (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Mag sein, aber wenn Kopfhörer von David Guetta inspiriert sind dann ist das für mich schon ein Ausschlussgrund 
Aber wenn sie dir gefallen ist doch o.k. - gibt halt viele gute Alternativen für den Preis


----------



## Freeze82 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Unter dem Klangtechnischen Aspekt sind die meisten Beats einfach nur grottenschlecht für das was sie kosten.
Hauptsache übertriebener Oberbass und das wars dann...
Aber gut, das wollen die jungen Leute auch so haben,knallen muss es der Rest ist egal.
Die einzigen die ich klangtechnisch ganz okay finde sind die Pro.
Allerdings sind die halt trotzdem viel zu teuer für das was da rauskommt
Für 450-500 Öcken bekomm ich da ganz andere Kaliber !
Optisch gefallen sie mir alle kein Stück, ich mag dieses moderne glattgelutschte Design einfach nicht...
Soll aber jeder kaufen was er möchte.
Das einzige was mich daran wirklich stört ist, als was sie beworben werden...
Die wollen einem mit ihrer Werbung erzählen das man ein High End Audio Produkt kauft und das ist einfach gelogen.
Es sind reine Lifestyleprodukte und als solches sollten sie auch gesehen werden.


----------



## debalz (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Der Kauf von Beats ist immer noch nicht vollzogen und es gibt ein paar neue Gerüchte zu den Beweggründen für die Übernahmepläne durch Apple:


> Tatsächlich mutmaßt Isaacson im Gespräch mit dem früheren  ReadWrite-Chefredakteur Daniel Lyons, dass Iovine als neuer Content Chef  in Cupertino anheuern könnte, um die fehlenden Vertragsabschlüsse mit  großen TV-Produktionsgesellschaften Wirklichkeit werden zu lassen. Das  Ziel: Endlich den sagenumwobene Apple-Fernseher iTV Wirklichkeit werden  lassen!


Walter Isaacson: Beats-Zukauf wegen Apple-TV?


----------



## debalz (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Der Deal ist immer noch nicht vollzogen und über die Gründe kann nur spekuliert werden, eventuell kam das Video von Dr.Dre, in dem er sich als Hiphop-Milliardär feiert (Dr.Dre & Tyrese Announce Apple Buying Beats For $3.2 Billion! - YouTube), nicht gut bei apple an?


> Der Rauch wird sich laut dem Bericht spätestens nächste Woche verziehen.  Dann hat Tim Cook auf der Entwicklerkonferenz WWDC seinen großen  Auftritt - und könnte Dr. Dre und Jimmy Iovine offiziell begrüßen. Beim  Gerüchtedienst Secret ist allerdings bereits in der vergangenen Woche  ein Posting aufgetaucht, laut dem Apple angeblich gar nicht mehr an  Beats interessiert ist.



Verzichtet Apple wegen Dr. Dre auf Beats? + Video « WirtschaftsBlatt.at


----------



## Spone (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

ich hatte mal beats in ears, naja klang war mittelmaß mit viel bass und aus dem ohr sind die auch immer gefallen ^^
meine letzten sennsheiser die mit 40€ weniger als die hälfte gekostet hatten einen bedeutend besseren klang und ebenfalls einen wuchtigen bass

die solo hd sind auch nicht das ware, meine akg k518 waren klanglich um längen besser und haben ebenfalls nur die hälfte gekostet

wobei sich beide nach geraumer zeit durch kabelbrüche verabschiedet haben während die beats in ears bei nem kollegen immer noch funktionieren 
trotzdem werden meine nächsten anständigen wieder akg oder sennsheiser over ears mit wechselbaren kabel
wobei mir designtechnisch eigentlich nur ein paar akg dinger gefallen

und ich höre auch hauptsächlich hip hop und zu sagen dort klingen die beats gut ist auch schwachsinn, bei den aktuellen dre produktionen sowie dirty south synthiekram vielleicht aber sobald man eher klassische samplebeats hört macht es mit dem übertriebenen bass der beats der sound eher kaputt


----------



## debalz (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

*Apple wird angeblich bei Jugendlichen "cooler": 
*

*Das Bildungstechnikunternehmen Chegg befragte insgesamt 10.000  Lernende, von denen nahezu alle Beats bereits kannten. 15 Prozent hätten  schon Produkte der Firma erworben. Rund 50 Prozent gaben an, der Kauf  werde Apple "populärer" unter Schülern und Studenten machen und fast ein  Viertel teilte mit, Apple werde dadurch "cooler".*

Beats-Aufkauf macht Apple unter Jugendlichen "cooler" | heise online


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

^ Besser kann man's nicht ausdrücken... Tja, Lifestyle, Yoloswag und babomäßig cool sein ist alles heutzutage, auch wenn man keinen Fels von einer Birke unterscheiden kann. Da hat man sich doch was tolles im Büro für die Marketingmaschinerie ausgedacht. Am besten soll jeder den neuesten Hipsterkram zu völlig überzogenen Preisen kaufen, damit er "in" ist - natürlich ohne zu hinterfragen, ob es wirklich was taugt oder sein Geld in irgendeiner Form wert ist.


----------



## BlackNeo (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Ich denke mal Apple wird sich den Deal nicht entgehen lassen, denn Beats macht aus Sch**** Gold: Die Teile kosten vielleicht 2€ in der Produktion und kosten dann 289€ im Laden, das ist ne Höhere Gewinnspanne als die Iphones haben 



> Ich finde die Beats Mixr gar nicht mal so übel. Die Soundqualität sagt  mir persönlich sehr zu gerade wenn man viel Hip Hop hört.
> 
> Das Design finde ich erstklassig und nichts anderes hat dagegen eine Chance. (Meine Meinung)



Der Mixr ist halbwegs ok und auch ca. 40€ wert, spielt in einer Klasse mit dem AKG K518. Ein Logitech UE 4000 ist aber deutlich besser, ist nur nicht so basslastig, das lässt sich aber bestimmt per EQ hinbiegen.

Mir gefällt das Design vom Pro auch ganz gut, das Alu sagt mir zu und der Pro ist auch recht massiv, bis auf die wichtigsten Teile: Die Scharniere 

Trotzdem kaufe ich mir keinen KH für 350€ der nur in der 60€ Klasse spielt.


----------



## debalz (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Offenbar denkt apple über neue Standarts für iPhone-Kopfhörer nach. 





> Demnach müssen Kopfhörer an iPhones, iPads und iPods über den  Auflade-Eingang betrieben werden. Der klassische Kopfhörer-Eingang  (3,5-Millimeter-Klinke) soll unbenutzt und sicherlich später abgeschafft  werden. So könnte das neue iPhone, das im Herbst auf den Markt kommt,  noch schlanker werden.


Nach Apples Beats-Kauf: Neue Kopfhörer-Standards für iPhone | Musikmarkt

Zwar kann der dafür vorgesehene Lightning-Anschluss Daten digital mit einer Abtastrate von 48 Kilohertz weitergeben, aber der eigentliche Grund für eine solche Maßnahme dürfte in dem damit zusammenhängenden Lizensierungsverfahren für die KH-Hersteller liegen 





> Damit sie ein solches Produkt anbieten dürfen, müssen sie Apples  Mfi-Programm durchlaufen. Das heißt, sie müssen einen Prototypen  entwerfen und ihn nach Cupertino schicken. Willigt Apple ein, ist ihr  Produkt zertifiziert und die nötigen Chips für die Lightning-Kopfhörer  dürfen gekauft werden. Bei jedem einzelnen Chip ist Apple über  Lizenzgebühren finanziell beteiligt.


Neue Kopfhörer-Vorgaben für das iPhone: Hat Apple deshalb Beats gekauft?


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Und den Anschluss für die KH wieder nach unten legen? Prima...


----------



## kegg (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Wieso den Anschluss nach unten legen?

Der Anschluss für KH liegt doch seit dem iPhone 5 unten wenn ich mich nicht irre? Also versteh ich gerade deine Aufregung nicht?


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Hab grad nach geschaut.


----------



## kegg (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Mich hat das alles etwas gewundert, du hast ja selber ein 5S und hattest vorher doch noch ein 5 ? 
Hörst du damit keine Musik?


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Ja, aber anscheinend zu selten.


----------



## kegg (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

OK


----------



## bellaa (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*



debalz schrieb:


> *Apple wird angeblich bei Jugendlichen "cooler":
> *
> 
> *Das Bildungstechnikunternehmen Chegg befragte insgesamt 10.000  Lernende, von denen nahezu alle Beats bereits kannten. 15 Prozent hätten  schon Produkte der Firma erworben. Rund 50 Prozent gaben an, der Kauf  werde Apple "populärer" unter Schülern und Studenten machen und fast ein  Viertel teilte mit, Apple werde dadurch "cooler".*
> ...


Ich bin Jugendlicher und fand Apple schon vorher cool. Aber viele aus meiner Klasse finden Apple ******* jedoch denke ich nicht das sie wegen Beats Apple besser finden.


----------



## debalz (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Jetzt hat Bose Patentklage gegen Beats eingereicht, da die aktive Geräuschunterdrückung aus der Bose Quiet Comfort Reihe angeblich auch bei Beats Studio und Beats Wireless benutzt wird.
Da bin ich mal gespannt wie das ausgeht. Da könnten noch einmal erhebliche Kosten auf apple/ beats zukommen wenn 





> das von Dr. Dre und Jimmy Iovine gegründete Unternehmen die Bose-Patente vorsätzlich und mutwillig verletzte habe.



Teurer Spaß für Apple? Bose verklagt Beats wegen angeblich verletzter Patente | Androidmag.de
Bose verklagt Beats und erschwert Übernahme durch Apple - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Bose: Patentklage gegen Apple-Tochter Beats eingereicht - CNET.de


----------



## Flexsist (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Apple: Übernahme Beats by Dr. Dre*

Was mich mal interessieren würde ist, warum die erst jetzt Klage einreichen? Die Kopfhörer_ Beats Studio & Beats Studio Wireless _gibt es ja nicht erst seit "gestern". Ist doch merkwürdig.

*EDIT:* Ups, das war der falsche Thread. 

MfG


----------

